
The ladders of wealth creation: a step-by-step roadmap to building wealth - g3mo
https://nathanbarry.com/wealth-creation/
======
whinythepooh
I was homeless and a stranger gave me an apple. I washed it and sold for $.01.
I used the proceeds to buy 2 dirty apples, washed them and sold for $.02. Then
I learned that my grandma died and left me with $1M inheritance.

